# Midnight sun at Lofoten - Norway



## janok (Aug 16, 2011)

My wife and I were on a photo-shoot trip to the northern part of Norway. This is the view from our hotel-room at 1:00 am at night. The sun was hiding for an hour before it rose. 



Midnight sun at Lofoten by janokiese, on Flickr



Midnight sun at Lofoten by janokiese, on Flickr



Midnight sun at Lofoten by janokiese, on Flickr



Midnight sun at Lofoten by janokiese, on Flickr

__________________
Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## nos33 (Aug 16, 2011)

nicely done


----------



## Compaq (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, that's beautiful. I love your processing! In the last one, what are those lines above the houses?

Man, I love these!


----------



## janok (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the feedback. I didnt see the errors in the sky on pic 4 before I posted it. It comes probably from one of the Topaz-filters I have used.


----------



## EchoingWhisper (Aug 17, 2011)

If I were you, I would clone the flare out of picture number 3.


----------



## Amocholes (Aug 17, 2011)

Beautifully done!


----------



## pen (Aug 17, 2011)

Very nice work, 1 and 4 are my favorites and I really like the colours in 4.

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## g-fi (Aug 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!! It's always a treat to see such well done HDRs!


----------

